
“Nothing is Something” – OO design talk by Sandi Metz (2015) - mundo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMPfEXIlTVE
======
mundo
Absolutely wonderful dissection of Null Object pattern and how dependency
injection should/shouldn't be used. This is Sandi Metz (of "Practical Object
Oriented Design in Ruby" fame) at RailsConf 2015 but it's not Ruby-specific.
35m.

